# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  WoW Race Changes Confirmed!

## JD

So you hate your race.

Since the new faction changes came to WoW US I've been happy and extremely pissed off at the same time.
Why? Because, as I said, it's US WoW. Not EU. On the other hand, it's on in the US so it'll be on in the EU soon. (Hopefully)

Now we've covered that let's get over to the actual news. Race changes. Think about it.
You play a night elf warrior. You hit level 80 and you find out that you hate playing a gay purple elf.
I don't blame you. I wouldn't like it either. Now Blizzard has come to save the day! You can change races.
Instead of a Night Elf Warrior you can turn in to a human warrior for a little fee. I, however, have not heared what that fee will be yet so you'll have to wait.

Why?

Blizzard will probably be revamping the races when WoW Cataclysm comes out.
If you're a hardcore pvper you might want to think about changing to, let's say, a human
so you can use the ability "Every Man For Himself!".
There will also be new races added to the game. (Worgen, Goblin).
You might want to play one of those races but you don't want to reroll
every single time you want to change races.

This was it for me this time, I am tired and I need to sleep. Later guys!

----------


## Slaughto

first.


yeah sounds cool!

----------


## Drunne

Sounds good to me.

----------


## Z3D

Anyone who makes a goblin needs to be banned.

----------


## Ginchy

Can anyone post a link showing where race changes are available?

----------


## Lulzi

The race changes are 30 USD each, btw.

----------


## Baneh

> The race changes are 30 USD each, btw.


FACTION changes are 30 USD.
RACE changes don't exist yet.

: )

----------


## Denial is Ok

> Anyone who makes a goblin needs to be banned.



No, anyone who plays a gnome should be.

----------


## Z3D

yeah i agree with that to lol

----------


## Casperx

Yeah! I hate playing my nelf hunter.

----------


## stoneharry

Wai- Human DK level 80 -> can't be bothered to level + loves look of worgen = worgen DK for a low fee? I can't wait.

----------


## csakesz182

it will be great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Intrigued by title, lol at black people.

----------


## Baneh

> Wai- Human DK level 80 -> can't be bothered to level + loves look of worgen = worgen DK for a low fee? I can't wait.


On the FAQ they mentioned that they aren't sure about whether new races will be transferable to and they're working out the details.

I'm sure the same idea would probably apply to race changes as well, when they're out.

If they did allow race changes and faction changes, then the "First level 85 Worgen" achievements as well as Goblin wouldn't be all that difficult... Race change, then 80 --> 85. With a new race, wouldn't it be logical for 1 --> 85 as the only possibility for those "first achievements" ? Not even DK 55 --> 85 seems right to get them.

But I suppose all we can do is wait and see.

----------


## JD

Yeah, changed the title  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tarack

I hate gay purple elfs i need to fanction change ASAP  :Big Grin:

----------


## Errage

"Confirmed" Where?

If you're gonna say it's confirmed, link to where it's confirmed, or at least hint towards how, all you told us is that there's gonna be race changes- Without any actual proof of confirmation, you could just be continuing a rumour ;o

----------


## The-Eradicator

> "Confirmed" Where?
> 
> If you're gonna say it's confirmed, link to where it's confirmed, or at least hint towards how, all you told us is that there's gonna be race changes- Without any actual proof of confirmation, you could just be continuing a rumour ;o


Blizzard Support




> *Can I use this service to change race on my existing faction?*
> 
> No. We will be releasing a Race Change service in the near future for this purpose.

----------


## Kykyske

Race changes do exist. The race change allows you to change races, be it alliance to alliance, horde to horde, horde to alliance, alliance to horde, whatever. Someone I was talking to yesterday on my realm just switched from a human warlock to an undead warlock. He had the Black AQ War Bug, which was pretty cool. Anyways point being is that, although some comments above me stated that this is only faction changes, which wouldn't make sense (lol Horde Draenei), it simply allows you to change to any race. (Which excludes the races which can't be your class [Sorry druids :<]) So yeah, that should clear things up.

And yes, to the guys above, race changes are currently available as of last Tuesday.

----------


## Baneh

> Race changes do exist. The race change allows you to change races, be it alliance to alliance, horde to horde, horde to alliance, alliance to horde, whatever. Someone I was talking to yesterday on my realm just switched from a human warlock to an undead warlock. He had the Black AQ War Bug, which was pretty cool. Anyways point being is that, although some comments above me stated that this is only faction changes, which wouldn't make sense (lol Horde Draenei), it simply allows you to change to any race. (Which excludes the races which can't be your class [Sorry druids :<]) So yeah, that should clear things up.
> 
> And yes, to the guys above, race changes are currently available as of last Tuesday.


Lol, I suppose you do have a point. DIRECT changes from like Draenei Warrior --> Human Warrior don't exist yet.

Race changes on opposing faction... yes, $30 USD.

If you want to change races WITHIN you're own faction, you'll have to wait 60 days and pay twice as much, $60 USD.

The cost of going Draenei Warrior --> Orc Warrior (for example) $30 USD.
60 days later... Orc Warrior --> Human Warrior $30 USD
Total Cost: ~$60 USD

----------


## JD

> Lol, I suppose you do have a point. DIRECT changes from like Draenei Warrior --> Human Warrior don't exist yet.
> 
> Race changes on opposing faction... yes, $30 USD.
> 
> If you want to change races WITHIN you're own faction, you'll have to wait 60 days and pay twice as much, $60 USD.
> 
> The cost of going Draenei Warrior --> Orc Warrior (for example) $30 USD.
> 60 days later... Orc Warrior --> Human Warrior $30 USD
> Total Cost: ~$60 USD


For now that might be true. But when they actually make the race changes available you could go from human to nelf and visa versa without having to faction change.

----------


## Mitnick

well i am pretty sure they will disable racials in arena becouse of this change.

----------


## quattro4

> Lol, I suppose you do have a point. DIRECT changes from like Draenei Warrior --> Human Warrior don't exist yet.
> 
> Race changes on opposing faction... yes, $30 USD.
> 
> If you want to change races WITHIN you're own faction, you'll have to wait 60 days and pay twice as much, $60 USD.
> 
> The cost of going Draenei Warrior --> Orc Warrior (for example) $30 USD.
> 60 days later... Orc Warrior --> Human Warrior $30 USD
> Total Cost: ~$60 USD


No, if you change back to your original faction you will return to your original race for now. You'd still be a Draenei and wasted $60.

----------


## Baneh

No quattro, you could pick a Human going back. Blizzard even says so in their Faction Change FAQ. : )




> *When I change factions, can I select any race for the character?*
> 
> You may select any race of the new faction provided that it is available for the character's class.
> 
> 
> *Does that mean I can use this service to change the character back to its original faction?*
> 
> Absolutely; however, this will require purchasing another Faction Change.
> 
> ...


Taken from:
Blizzard Support

----------


## donth8me

Wonder if they will allow you to switch races to something that doesn't have your class.. IE; going from a nelf hunter to a human...

----------


## Baneh

> Wonder if they will allow you to switch races to something that doesn't have your class.. IE; going from a nelf hunter to a human...


Nah, never I think. Though Nelf Hunter to Human Hunter will be possible with WoW Cataclysm because of the new class combinations. ;P

----------


## [Pat]

to bad you can only change from Alliance to Horde and Horde to Alliance not Alliance to Alliance and etc

----------


## Kartio

isnt it faction change atm? Race change not yet done afaik

----------


## moonsaber

Dranei rule. One more service for the tard kidz to switch to gayelves.
Horde will be like 70% gayelf muhaha how good that I dont play it anymore just farm em. I gonna change faction on my remaining hordez for sure.

----------


## Phygar

> to bad you can only change from Alliance to Horde and Horde to Alliance not Alliance to Alliance and etc


Yeah ATM you have to go there and back don't you?

----------


## Powah

Have always hated my race, i really dunno why i chose it, but since im an old school player, i never bothered starting again with a new one lol. Id LOVE to change my race, and i hope it comes to EU soon!

----------


## electry

With the new race/class combos race change will be awesome!

----------


## volitle

i second that lol

----------


## imhiya

Isn't this to mainly change from alliance to horde. hence the name "FACTION".

----------


## boomkinner

Nelf are not gay. Belfs are. LEARN THE ****ING DRIFFENCE

----------


## Shleven

Better not be as expensive as michael jacksons race change.

----------


## JD

> Isn't this to mainly change from alliance to horde. hence the name "FACTION".


The article isn't about faction changes... Hence the title "WoW Race Changes Confirmed!"

----------


## Dynezor

thx for the quick info  :Big Grin:

----------


## yamidante

> Anyone who makes a goblin needs to be banned.


Goblins, Orcs and Trolls are the master races. Don't you dare compare Gnomes to Goblins.

----------


## Trollin

"So You Hate Your Race"

Possibly racist lol

----------


## JD

Haha, I know xp I already changed the title for it  :Smile:  But yeah, you know what I mean with it :@

----------


## Domy

ima roll goblin lul

----------


## Monkof

Faction change is now available in the EU as of an hour or two ago.

World of Warcraft (en) Forums -> 17/09 Faction Change Service Now Available

However it'll be some time until their site recovers from the impact and you can actually start the process.



Edit: Changed this to faction to make it more obvious.

----------


## JD

How many times do I have to say it? Race changes != Faction changes...

----------


## Monkof

If that was aimed at my post, your initial paragraph says:




> Since the new faction changes came to WoW US I've been happy and extremely pissed off at the same time.
> Why? Because, as I said, it's US WoW. Not EU. On the other hand, it's on in the US so it'll be on in the EU soon. (Hopefully)


I was merely posting this as to inform those reading that it is now available in the EU whilst at the time of your posting it was not.

I know race changes are different, however if that was not aimed at me I apologise  :Smile:

----------


## JD

It was aimed at you but I misunderstood you  :Smile:  I apologise

----------


## Monkof

I've updated my initial post to clarify it a bit more as well  :Smile:

----------


## twiquari

Hi there, Would a new one like me be welcome here?
Thanks so much in deed.
__________________


Installing electric radiant floor heating systems - Hydronic underfloor heat cost - In and under floors heated flooring

----------


## Gawdlaw

*Death knight + Worgen = Undead Wearwolf? O.O Wtf.*
*That's something new lol*

----------


## Monkof

Race changes "coming soon"


Well it looks like it might not be to far away.

----------


## ReAcTiOnZ

*I hope players can not roll a Goblin / Worgen Deathknight as that would not fit in with the lore. Also, Isn't the Lich King due to be defeated soon?*

----------


## boomkinner

-JD- please burn in hell

----------


## Runeshadow

I only wish for Class changes  :Frown:

----------

